# US Citizen new resident to UK



## amandbd (Sep 16, 2016)

This is my first year living in the UK as a US expat and I find the duel tax situation to be daunting, and confusing. Any help would be appreciated! 

I moved to the UK from the US last November on a Spouse Visa. I arrived with a small amount of money I had saved (less than $10,000) and was able to open a UK bank account. I am currently unemployed, having only just received my National Insurance number a few days ago. My husband and I are stable enough financially to where I am currently taking my time searching for a job in a new field. 

Prior to moving I had been working in retail full time over the past 3 years, earning very little, and filing my taxes myself. Currently I have a very close, trusted family friend who is an account who will be helping me file this year while I am abroad based on last years earnings. 

My main questions are: do I need to file income tax from the UK this April even though I haven't held a job in the UK yet? Does the fact that I opened a UK bank account in December 2016 effect this at all? 

Also, if I do secure a job before April, all of that will count towards next years income tax, correct?

Apologies if these are ridiculously simple questions - just want to make sure I have clear idea going forward so I don't make any mistakes!


----------



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

amandbd said:


> My main questions are: do I need to file income tax from the UK this April even though I haven't held a job in the UK yet? Does the fact that I opened a UK bank account in December 2016 effect this at all?


Most UK employees never need to file a self-assesment tax return because tax and N.I. is withheld at source. If you become self-employed or receive foreign income, you may need to file. There's a tool at https://www.gov.uk/check-if-you-need-a-tax-return where you can check.

Interest on savings is also withheld at source, by default, if it's over the threshold (about £1000). You should get a statement from your bank in April.



> Also, if I do secure a job before April, all of that will count towards next years income tax, correct?


If you start work as an employee (getting paid through the employer's PAYE system), tax will be withheld automatically but you may need to contact HMRC to make sure your Tax Code is correct. Your Tax Code determines how much tax is withheld. Starting work mid-year often means tax gets somewhat over-deducted at first - if so, you'll need to get the Tax Code adjusted and receive a refund.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As far as the US taxes go, you basically just file them the same way you've been doing. The tricky thing in your case is that the US is on a calendar year basis, while the UK has a tax year that runs April to April.

If you should find a job before April, you just accumulate your pay statements until the end of the 2017 calendar year for US tax filing purposes, add them up, and that's your 2017 salary income for US tax purposes. (UK taxes are a bit easier with that PAYE system.) You will still have to file US taxes, but for salary from a job, chances are you can simply take the Foreign Earned Income Exclusion (form 2555) and you won't pay US tax on your salary earnings. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

